# what to do with dry ice?



## crimsonrazac (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, I got my order in from rodent pro and theres a ton of dry ice left, nearly two full bags. Now.. what should I do with all that dry ice? :shock: lock my self in the bathroom throw it in the tub and seal the crack under the door? lol


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 3, 2009)

i usually let my son put it in the kitchen sink and pour water over it. oh, you can also put some in a plastic coke bottle , pour some water in it and put the lid back on. shake it up and throw it!!! KABOOM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 3, 2009)

Nothing much you can do but let it melt, it will even melt in the freezer.


----------



## Tux (Apr 3, 2009)

also note warm water works best for dry ice bombs. You can do a few basic experiments with dry ice if you have kids whom are interested.


----------



## homer (Apr 3, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Nothing much you can do but let it melt, it will even melt in the freezer.



trust me, there is no need to shake a dry ice bomb your just asking to loose a hand. screw cap on and thrown it as fast as you can


----------



## Tux (Apr 3, 2009)

I just thought of another use, remove dents from your vehicle, I remember a buddy telling me this whom actually works in a body shop.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol, thanks for the ideas.... If I kill myself im going to sue you tux


----------

